# Parting out my Iver Johnson... bar/stem, saddle, fenders



## masini (Jun 21, 2013)

I've decided to get rid of the following parts from my Iver. I know I'm new around here, but my eBay profile (mrjav370) is turquoise! Anyway, I'm not 100% sure on the value of this stuff, but judging the Bay, here's a shot. If I'm way off, lemme know or shoot over an offer in a pm. All items as pictured!

bar / stem / grips  $75
fenders / Waltham license plate  $50
saddle $50


----------



## masini (Jun 21, 2013)

*last photos...*


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd be interested in the fenders if they include everything shown.  Sending PM..


----------



## Denver Razorback (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll take the bars, stem, grips, fenders, license plate, glass reflectors and all related parts for $125 total.  Does that work?  Thanks!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2013)

pm'd on seat


----------



## masini (Jun 21, 2013)

*Update*

I have a taker on the fenders, seat too. Waiting to hear back on an offer for the bar/stem/grips.

In other words... that went quick! If anyone flakes out for any reason, I'll update.

Thanks everyone - stand up group! I'm gonna enjoy this CABE thing!


----------



## masini (Jun 21, 2013)

All gone... confirmed! Thanks for playin'.

On another note... anyone have a set of hubs (coaster bk) that would work for a 20's Iver? I'm thinking New Departure, pre-C or D? Atherton? Corbin? 36 holes ft and rr.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 21, 2013)

You should be looking for a Model A if possible.......


----------



## masini (Jun 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> You should be looking for a Model A if possible.......




That's what I was thinking. For a rider... are Model A's decent or pretty crude, quality-wise? I'd like to be able to brake!

thanks


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 22, 2013)

*new departure A like this?*

New departure a in great condition...


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Model a*

sprocket is not cracked thats a hair in the picture...


----------



## masini (Jun 22, 2013)

tommydale1950 said:


> New departure a in great condition...




a) does it work? b) are you willing to part with it? c) how much?!?

looks great! Just the right amount of rust/dirt/patina to look nice on my Iver!


----------

